
Story of AI - aitechguy
https://medium.com/rla-academy/story-of-ai-the-prologue-87f28b466e17
======
aitechguy
Summary of the prominent events or inventions that lead to the birth of AI
(current). Many AI (ML/DL) practitioners don't realise the work that went into
the creation of AI. We hope to shed some light on this topic.

Any feedback, would be great !

